# Juvies



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Does anybody know what the Juvy rate is this year.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Higher then last year.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Enough for everyone to play with, that's for sure!


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Hatch had to have been a bust. All adults and none want to play nice. A terrible fall and upcoming spring. 8) 8)


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

d wiz said:


> Hatch had to have been a bust. All adults and none want to play nice. A terrible fall and upcoming spring. 8) 8)


Wow what drugs are you on... I thought the hatch was phenomenal. We had a shoot we shot 30 some juvies and only 4 adults? Was the decoying bad in your area. I had several decoy hunts this fall that were just awesome, with many young birds just waffling down intot he spread. Sorry 'bout the drug comment.....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

cgreeny said:


> d wiz said:
> 
> 
> > Hatch had to have been a bust. All adults and none want to play nice. A terrible fall and upcoming spring. 8) 8)
> ...


Hey greeny..Smell that??? Its sarcasm.. :wink:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

cgreeny said:


> d wiz said:
> 
> 
> > Hatch had to have been a bust. All adults and none want to play nice. A terrible fall and upcoming spring. 8) 8)
> ...


Yeah, he was being sarcastic. D wiz and I shot 96% juvies last weekend.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

SDwaterfowler said:


> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> > d wiz said:
> ...


I guess it buzzed right over the top, I was thinkin how in the hell did they think that, its not possible, but on that note, yes this spring is going to be terrible, tough hunting and I may not even go........


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

cgreeny said:


> I guess it buzzed right over the top, I was thinkin how in the hell did they think that, its not possible, but on that note, yes this spring is going to be terrible, tough hunting and I may not even go........


 :lol: :lol: And Myre rubbing it in to boot, priceless...

I've heard multiple "quotes" on juvy % but it's definitely the highest I've seen in a long time.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it buzzed right over the top, I was thinkin how in the hell did they think that, its not possible, but on that note, yes this spring is going to be terrible, tough hunting and I may not even go........
> ...


Yeah yeah smart guys remind me not to pound both of you into the ground like railroad spikes next time I see you. I must have needed another shot of coffee this morning. Still a bit SLOW.......


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

I was thinken what % if someone know or has an idea.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

about 19.4562984% roughly


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Id say that is slightly off.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Franchi 9-12 said:


> I was thinken what % if someone know or has an idea.


"Alot to a Little"


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

I heard about %35 compared to like %3 last year! Can't wait for spring!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Franchi 9-12 said:


> I was thinken what % if someone know or has an idea.


We had to wait for the guru. H2O hunter where are you..............


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

cgreeny,

Sorry bro, that was just too easy!

But seriously, the more people who can believe my previous comment, the less pressure come this spring. If gas prices stay where they are (which they won't), and the press getting out about easy birds, it's going to be a zoo come March.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

d wiz said:


> But seriously, the more people who can believe my previous comment, the less pressure come this spring. If gas prices stay where they are (which they won't), and the press getting out about easy birds, it's going to be a zoo come March.


It's a zoo regardless...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

"easy birds" .......

:lol: :lol: :lol: People will still get schooled. Just wont be as hopeless as last year.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

d wiz said:


> cgreeny,
> 
> Sorry bro, that was just too easy!
> 
> But seriously, the more people who can believe my previous comment, the less pressure come this spring. If gas prices stay where they are (which they won't), and the press getting out about easy birds, it's going to be a zoo come March.


 You got me good this morning, but what do you expect from a Bush leaguer from ND. :withstupid:


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

In relative snow goose terms...easy birds.
Anyone who decoys snows knows they have to be one of the hardest and IMO the hardest birds to decoy.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

d wiz said:


> In relative snow goose terms...easy birds.
> Anyone who decoys snows knows they have to be one of the hardest and IMO the hardest birds to decoy.


To constantly go out and setup large decoy spreads for these birds obviously shows a sure sign of chemical imbalance or sickness?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

cgreeny said:


> d wiz said:
> 
> 
> > In relative snow goose terms...easy birds.
> ...


No doubt. Especially those days when we go out and set 1000+ decoys and shoot ZERO birds. And then we go back out and try it all over again the next day and the next. :idiot:


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

I know the rate is high this year, but i was trying to find the %, and the topic is getting a little of course.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

Franchi 9-12 said:


> I know the rate is high this year, but i was trying to find the %, and the topic is getting a little of course.


Go back and read my post......


----------

